# Casting Lures



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Have these casting Lures for Sale. 2 Hogy 4oz, 2 Hogy 3oz, 2 4oz Big Shots, 1 3oz Atom .1 4oz Talking Popin. One Hogy was cast 3 times, and one Big shot was cast 3 times.Would like to sell all in one lot.. Offers?,,, Thank you,


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$20 shipped p/p


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

should have said Reasonable Offers!.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

yes....you should have.....or even better you could have given a price


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> yes....you should have.....or even better you could have given a price


As stated in rule #1


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

$65.00 shipping included. Thank You


----------

